
Ask HN: Would you launch without T&C and privacy policy? - forgottenacc57
Absolutely essential or optional for launch?
======
TobyGiacometti
I would also say that it is essential. On top of that, a site with ToS and
privacy policy is more professional and will instil trust. I have just
launched a product myself and it took just a couple of hours to have something
decent.

------
tmat
no never.. it's to easy to get at least something basic up.

